# Favorite old school call...



## swamppirate (Feb 22, 2011)

Just wondered what ya'lls favorite "old school" call was? I would have to say mine is the Lynch Jet Slate....it still stays in my vest, but I don't use it like I used to....


----------



## returntoarchery (Feb 22, 2011)

nice. Always wondered about those.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 22, 2011)

Probably not old school to most of you but I have a single sided box call that is stamped "Critter Gitter" that my dad bought for me back in 2000 I think. It may not be as old as the OP meant but it's old to me and it's a call that I won't be getting rid of.


----------



## Will-dawg (Feb 22, 2011)

swamppirate said:


> Just wondered what ya'lls favorite "old school" call was? I would have to say mine is the Lynch Jet Slate....it still stays in my vest, but I don't use it like I used to....



That looks just like a Ben Lee call that my dad has.  It is very high pitched.
I have never called in a bird with it but I did bring a coyote in to about 10 yards with it-the #5 shot made him #1 and#2 on the spot.


----------



## MCNASTY (Feb 22, 2011)

Will-dawg said:


> That looks just like a Ben Lee call that my dad has.  It is very high pitched.
> I have never called in a bird with it but I did bring a coyote in to about 10 yards with it-the #5 shot made him #1 and#2 on the spot.



X2 on the Ben Lee box.   

Just one of those calls that had a turkey in it.


----------



## Victor DeVine (Feb 22, 2011)

Ben Lee super slate


----------



## saltysenior (Feb 22, 2011)

an older tom gaskins.........''one call, does it all''...


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 23, 2011)

Knight and Hale fighting purr


----------



## LuckyBeasley (Feb 23, 2011)

Lohman...THUDER DOME...has been my favorite...and you cant find one any more anywhere.....


----------



## Corey (Feb 23, 2011)

"Alabama Cracker" Slate call


----------



## Corey (Feb 23, 2011)

LuckyBeasley said:


> Lohman...THUDER DOME...has been my favorite...and you cant find one any more anywhere.....



I have one of these but the Dome is dented in some, it
still sounds good though.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 23, 2011)

Even though I have one of dick Kirby's first box calls that has aged with the sweetest plain and lost yelps,I believe I enjoy using my natural voice the most.


----------



## killerv (Feb 24, 2011)

Jet slate for me too. Love that thing.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2011)

Quaker boy old boss hen. My first gobbler fell to the pleading of that call. And a custom made walnut one piece box call made by a buddy .


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 24, 2011)

My favorite was stolen from me several years ago. It was a Ben Lee Twin Hen Box Call. Now it is my Eddie Salter Sweet Hen Slate Trough. It is cedar and is cracked on the back but I think that adds some rasp to it. I wish I had a dime for ever bird I have called with either one of those calls and I wouldn't take nothing for either one. Tim


----------



## Swamprat (Feb 24, 2011)

My FIL has killed a pile of birds with the Jet....I have one and use it from time to time but not with the skill he has.

I guess my favorite old school call is still a Lynch Fool Proof that is probably 25 years old. also have a cedar scratch box that is probably 15 years old. Nobody seems to use them but they can give a wise gobbler a different sound.


----------



## FMBear (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had my Lynch Fool Proof box call for 21 years now and all of my best birds have been called in with it!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 25, 2011)

*trumpet*

the real old school


----------



## muckalee (Feb 25, 2011)

Ben Lee "widowmaker turkey call"  Tube Call


----------



## belle&bows (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an old Rohm Bros. Pennsylvania slate that talks turkey. It is always in my vest.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 25, 2011)

no doubt Ron...great picture of you and the dogs


----------



## dtala (Feb 25, 2011)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> the real old school




nah, here's the REAL old school....







troy


nice pic btw....


----------



## Gadget (Feb 25, 2011)

dtala said:


> nah, here's the REAL old school....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I believe your right..........  OLD old school.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Feb 25, 2011)

misfire game calls very first slate call. carry it in my vest every season. called in three longbeards in dawson forest. will NEVER get rid of that call. thanks pops


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 25, 2011)

Like my old Billy White Hustlin Hen......


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Feb 25, 2011)

I have an old Ashby box call that helped me kill several birds when I started.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 7, 2012)

Occasionally I will pull out my Dad's 40 year old Lynch box.


----------



## six (Oct 7, 2012)

The Egg!   If the gobbler wouldn't leave the hens and come to your calling you could just toss it out in front of you.   The hen would then see it  and come and sit on it bringing the gobbler with her.   

My second favorite is an old PS Olt F6.   It's more sentimental than anything.  It makes it on a hunt about once a year.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Oct 7, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> Occasionally I will pull out my Dad's 40 year old Lynch box.



Shoot, i still run a 40 year old lynch.


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2012)

old, old Lynch box...


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2012)

Ben Lee "slate" call, aluminum strip


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2012)

Roger Latham and Lynch slates...


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2012)

late 60's snuff can, nickel snuff box


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2012)

h hillbilly home made slate, a real quiet killer


----------



## dtala (Oct 7, 2012)

top wingbone is well over 100 years old, I've killed several birds with it..

bottom wingbone is a David Gaston(duck call maker) made in the early 70's, not a better tree yelp maker made


----------



## GLS (Oct 7, 2012)

This is what $25 bought me in 1978 from the master himself:


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Oct 9, 2012)

Film can


----------



## GLS (Oct 9, 2012)

dtala said:


> top wingbone is well over 100 years old, I've killed several birds with it..
> 
> bottom wingbone is a David Gaston(duck call maker) made in the early 70's, not a better tree yelp maker made



What's the story behind the older one?  A family heirloom?


----------



## dtala (Oct 9, 2012)

GLS said:


> What's the story behind the older one?  A family heirloom?



The old wingbone was given to me in 1975(37 years ago) by an 80 year old friend I worked with. he'd had it for 50-60 years. He got it from an old turkey hunter who had quit hunting because of his age. We figgered the call was prolly 80 to 90 years old in 1975.

It makes an absolutely beautiful cluck. I have killed several old hard to kill birds by just clucking once er twice with this call. 

One of those birds would gobble like crazy on the roost. As soon as you yelped to him he would shut up. next time ya heard him he would be two ridges over and going away. I snuck in on him one morning, maybe 80 yards away, up ridge at a very small opening. He was gobbling every ten seconds like crazy. I heard a jet coming from town to pass over me. I waited till the jet was overhead and clucked ONCE and put the call up. The bird shut up. I sat tight. Thirty minutes later he gobbled..once. Ten more and he started gobbling again. Fifteen more and I killed him at 25 steps coming up the dim woods road with a 1937 made Stevens double 12 ga.

  troy


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2012)

Some of you know the history behind this one. It`s gettin` close to 100 years old.


----------



## GLS (Oct 10, 2012)

These are some remarkable calls, especially the multi-generational ones.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 10, 2012)

GLS said:


> These are some remarkable calls, especially the multi-generational ones.


'

you still use your cost box?


----------



## GLS (Oct 11, 2012)

I use the old cedar box occasionally, but mostly use a butternut one made in '94.  Gil


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 11, 2012)

GLS said:


> I use the old cedar box occasionally, but mostly use a butternut one made in '94.  Gil



glad to hear that.  Hate when I see one for sale and the owner is proud to say never hunted with


----------



## Stroker (Oct 11, 2012)

Ben  Lee "Super Hen" in slate and an 30 year old Lynch box call.


----------



## Stroker (Oct 11, 2012)

dtala said:


> Ben Lee "slate" call, aluminum strip



X2 Love my Ben Lee Super Hen in slate.


----------



## GLS (Oct 11, 2012)

Gaswamp said:


> glad to hear that.  Hate when I see one for sale and the owner is proud to say never hunted with



I killed my first mature bird with that old cedar box.   Here's the one I carry mostly.  It's a little dirty from use, but the holster as you can see takes the brunt of it.   I bought 13 from Neil over the years and gave most of them to friends and folks I hunted with.   All are still in use.


----------



## J Gilbert (Oct 11, 2012)

There are some beautiful calls on this thread, love to see the ones that are worn from use instead of the ones that sit and look pretty


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 12, 2012)

GLS said:


> I killed my first mature bird with that old cedar box.   Here's the one I carry mostly.  It's a little dirty from use, but the holster as you can see takes the brunt of it.   I bought 13 from Neil over the years and gave most of them to friends and folks I hunted with.   All are still in use.



Only met Neil one time in Unicoi think 94/95.  I had just gotten out of the service and gotten married, so I didn't have much cash flow.  However, I enjoy using calls from some men that he mentored and influenced, Mann and Harwell.


----------



## beardsnbones (Dec 4, 2012)

Scatch box hands down for this guy...


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 5, 2012)

This is a great thread!!  Kinda gets the turkey juices flowing!!

I have an old Fool Proof that I use on occasion....killed my first bird with a Thunderdome so it has a lot of sentimental value to me as well.

Keep it up guys!!  Love to look at these calls!!


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm kinda partial to wingbones and trumpets!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 24, 2018)

mossyoakpro said:


> This is a great thread!!  Kinda gets the turkey juices flowing!!
> 
> I have an old Fool Proof that I use on occasion....killed my first bird with a Thunderdome so it has a lot of sentimental value to me as well.
> 
> Keep it up guys!!  Love to look at these calls!!



it is still a good thread


----------



## GLS (Feb 24, 2018)

Since I posted my boxes a few years ago, things have changed.  
In the past few years since I've enjoyed using my homemade rivercane yelpers and box turtle slates. The rivercane I cut in turkey woods and find the empty box turtle shells in the woods.  I wouldn't think of harming a box turtle to get a shell as my brothers and I raised and released them after a few weeks back into the woods when we were kids.  I would however think of harming a gobbler with a box turtle shell slate. 
Gil


----------



## stonecreek (Feb 24, 2018)

70s era signed Ben Lee box call that Dad picked up from Ben Lee at the hardware store during his circuit demos. Dad used it till 96 when he passed and then I took possession. Has taken a pile of birds. Only thing I carry. Bens signature has faded over the years.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow! This thread is still going! Thanks all for posting! I recently inherited my Granddaddy's old Lynch foolproof and carry it with pride!


----------



## BeefMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

Ben Lee twin hen


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 25, 2018)

Snuff tubes, and Trumpets. Some hard cuts on a snuff tube great locator.

Tree talk on trumpets I like


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 26, 2018)

GLS said:


> Since I posted my boxes a few years ago, things have changed.
> In the past few years since I've enjoyed using my homemade rivercane yelpers and box turtle slates. The rivercane I cut in turkey woods and find the empty box turtle shells in the woods.  I wouldn't think of harming a box turtle to get a shell as my brothers and I raised and released them after a few weeks back into the woods when we were kids.  I would however think of harming a gobbler with a box turtle shell slate.
> Gil



old school style for sure...how did you end up buying a Neil Cost box way back when....see him at a show or something else?


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 27, 2018)

I have a Ben Lee twin hen unfinished call that is my go to call and an old Sure shot box that was given to me when I was 14 that is as well. They have different sounds..  Both calls are my go to calls. I hunt a lot and have done well since I was 14.  I am 48 now if that tells you anything..The twin hen is in my avatar


----------



## GLS (Feb 27, 2018)

Joe, I met him in Louisville, Ga., in 1976 at a state event.  Ben Lee, Dick Kirby, Preston Pittman and other rock stars of the re-birth of turkey hunting in Georgia were there. I ended up doing business with him over the years.  He came to the Savannah area in 1994 before the season and I spent a day with him driving Fort Stewart.  He had been stationed there while in the Army and wanted to see it again, but out of uniform.  Gil


----------

